# Killington  TBD



## mishka (Apr 21, 2015)

planning to go to Killington. Wanted to get out there sometimes this week but whether forecast not too promising.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lon=-72.81959&lat=43.60328#.VTa3uZNp4nI

for now most likely Monday or Tuesday


----------



## mishka (Apr 25, 2015)

starting to looks like good weather will be Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## snoseek (Apr 26, 2015)

I may be down for a Wednesday trip


----------



## mishka (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome back  Long time no see....

make no difference for me Tuesday or Wednesday but somebody else cannot do Wednesday and one more person preferred Wednesday.  Can you do Tuesday?


----------



## snoseek (Apr 26, 2015)

let me pull up forecast


----------



## snoseek (Apr 26, 2015)

snoseek said:


> let me pull up forecast



ok, maybe...ill check back tomorrow evening. Got any skis for me to try out?


----------



## snoseek (Apr 26, 2015)

FWIW wednesday looks better


----------



## mishka (Apr 26, 2015)

if you DEFINITELY in we will do Wednesday.

 You bring in  yours MR110?


----------



## snoseek (Apr 26, 2015)

ok...Wednesday. ive yet to remount them, but will bring them if you want to take a look


----------



## mishka (Apr 26, 2015)

okay Wednesday that is.

Of course  I want to see the skis

I will be bringing  new designs for more research  lol

You still have my cell number?


----------



## snoseek (Apr 26, 2015)

yep...ill be riding SS of course lol


----------



## mishka (Apr 26, 2015)

Root16 and I carpooling from Wachusett parking lot.

Give me a call sometimes Wednesday morning


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2015)

I know you guys have decided on Wednesday, but I should be up on Friday.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 27, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I know you guys have decided on Wednesday, but I should be up on Friday.



I was thinking of Friday but looks like rain.


----------



## reefer (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like Thursday for me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I was thinking of Friday but looks like rain.



Coastal storm, no? Think Friday is the only day I have free.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 27, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Coastal storm, no? Think Friday is the only day I have free.


  NOAA forecast at 3300' says 30% chance of rain.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> NOAA forecast at 3300' says 30% chance of rain.



So 70% there's no rain? lol 

Since it's probably my last opportunity to get out for the season I'll stick with it unless it looks like a total washout.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 27, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> So 70% there's no rain? lol
> 
> Since it's probably my last opportunity to get out for the season I'll stick with it unless it looks like a total washout.


Down to 60% now.

A 40 percent chance of showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a high near 44. Windy, with an east wind 30 to 39 mph. From NOAA


----------



## mishka (Apr 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I was thinking of Friday but looks like rain.



all more reasons to go on Wednesday


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2015)

mishka said:


> all more reasons to go on Wednesday



Wish I could. Sunday looks alright. Monday looks great, but I don't think anyone will be open.


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

Going Friday.  Rain looks to be later in the day.

Sugarbush on Saturday!


----------



## nkLottery (Apr 28, 2015)

There was a Tweet reply by K yesterday that the opening of K-1 and Snowdon were an unexpected surprise to begin with last Saturday.  Hoping for another surprise this time around


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> Going Friday.  Rain looks to be later in the day.
> 
> Sugarbush on Saturday!



In for Friday. I'll msg you my cell if you want to hook up for a few runs.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> Going Friday.  Rain looks to be later in the day.
> 
> Sugarbush on Saturday!



Are you going to Killington Friday?


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Are you going to Killington Friday?



That is the plan at this time.  We did notice that Wildcat will be open too.


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> In for Friday. I'll msg you my cell if you want to hook up for a few runs.



Absolutely!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> That is the plan at this time.  We did notice that Wildcat will be open too.


I maybe up for that.  It counts as May.


----------



## mishka (Apr 28, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I maybe up for that.  It counts as May.




I just realize that myself. Could be up for Friday as well. 

anybody from southeastern Massachusetts or Rhode Island going Friday interested in the carpool?

If nobody else  wa-loaf  would you be up for carpooling me?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2015)

You talking about Killington or Wildcat? I could be talked into Wildcat, it's only a slightly longer drive.


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> You talking about Killington or Wildcat? I could be talked into Wildcat, it's only a slightly longer drive.



As of now, Killington on Friday, but I will watch to see what Wildcat is saying on Thursday.


----------



## mishka (Apr 28, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> You talking about Killington or Wildcat? I could be talked into Wildcat, it's only a slightly longer drive.



I thought you going Killington....  Wildcat fine by me having been there this season.....will see on Thursday


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 28, 2015)

mishka said:


> okay Wednesday that is.
> 
> Of course  I want to see the skis
> 
> ...



Are you bringing your mogul skis?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> You talking about Killington or Wildcat? I could be talked into Wildcat, it's only a slightly longer drive.



Now committed to Killington on Friday


----------



## nkLottery (Apr 29, 2015)

Canyon and Snowdon will be open this weekend.  Surprise surprise


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2015)

mishka said:


> I just realize that myself. Could be up for Friday as well.
> 
> anybody from southeastern Massachusetts or Rhode Island going Friday interested in the carpool?
> 
> If nobody else  wa-loaf  would you be up for carpooling me?



What time would you want to head up. I have to do kid drop-offs in the morning. Best case I can hit the road around 7am, though most likely 7:30.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds like a mini Summit!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2015)

I haven't been to Killington in a long time. Where's the best place to park in the spring?


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 29, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I haven't been to Killington in a long time. Where's the best place to park in the spring?


Only lot open is K-1, it can get muddy. You can also park along the access road, no mud.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 29, 2015)

I'll be up saturday, although most likely bringing my wife and 4 year old along.  So doesn't look like I can carpool.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2015)

Great $%^&! There will be an event on SS on Friday - Nor'Beaster :: May Day Slalom: Superstar Trail  10-1

http://www.killington.com/site/to-do/events-calendar/index.html/1485271415

If you are not the competitive type - register and just make the run and get a comp ticket good for early season turns next season.  If you are the competitive type - then go for it!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2015)

Maybe I'll bring along the race skis ...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2015)

First one the u bars wins.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Great $%^&! There will be an event on SS on Friday - Nor'Beaster :: May Day Slalom: Superstar Trail  10-1
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/to-do/events-calendar/index.html/1485271415
> 
> If you are not the competitive type - register and just make the run and get a comp ticket good for early season turns next season.  If you are the competitive type - then go for it!



I guess that means SS will be groomed....


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I guess that means SS will be groomed....



Not all of it.  They will keep bumps and just groom a swath.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 30, 2015)

dlague said:


> Not all of it.  They will keep bumps and just groom a swath.



Nice.  Not going to be there this weekend but I am planning to get up again some time in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Bostonian (May 2, 2015)

Here right now!  .  Anyone at the mountain feel free to message me. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (May 2, 2015)

Ovation, though being a little tight and with some mud spots to get around had the best spaced bumps.


----------



## mishka (May 3, 2015)

Friday was by far my best spring skiing day. 

I'm planning to go next Friday. Who else?


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2015)

Friday was fun day!  Got to ski with mishka and wa_loaf for a few runs.  So, thought the corn snow was kind of heavy at first.  Looked like everything was left ungroomed which is good.  I think the skis my wife and I were using were a little soft IMO.  Then I used mishka's skis and everything changed.  The first pair which were the narrower of the two I skied skied nice.  Being stiffer the seemed to cut through the corn with ease.  The rise while not pitch up at the tip seemed to ride over the snow well too.  The second pair around 98 under foot (sorry if off a little) were a little softer but also skied well over the corn bumps.  While skiing SS earlier on my skies I was getting kicked around but with mishka's skies it was not problem.  Skiing his skies made me realize that a change if ski was needed for Saturday at Sugarbush.  Thanks miska for sharing your craft it was fun.  WA _ loaf thanks for the runs as well who BTW was skiing mishka's 110s.  It was a short day for us but a good day.


----------



## mishka (May 7, 2015)

So nobody up for tomorrow?


----------



## dlague (May 7, 2015)

mishka said:


> So nobody up for tomorrow?



I will be there on Saturday.


----------



## mishka (May 7, 2015)

come over tomorrow instead


----------



## dlague (May 7, 2015)

mishka said:


> come over tomorrow instead



Can only play hooky so many time per year.  I would love to though.


----------



## Cornhead (May 9, 2015)

I've decided to go Saturday, I sent you a text Dave, I've got a BOGO if you need a ticket, thanks skimagic. Anyone else who'd like to share a few turns, PM me.


----------



## Brad J (May 9, 2015)

Looking to go next Sunday????


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> I've decided to go Saturday, I sent you a text Dave, I've got a BOGO if you need a ticket, thanks skimagic. Anyone else who'd like to share a few turns, PM me.



Thanks for the BOGO.  Tough skiing with my family and getting runs in with others.  Should of had you join us or we could have joined you!  There is next season, which I an already looking forward to.


----------

